
Lisp Flavored Erlang (LFE) Quick Start guide - Scramblejams
http://lfe.github.com/quick-start/1.html
======
craftman
This is a great awesomeness.

It provides all access to rock solid erlang vm/otp/library with lisp nice
syntax. If you look at the source code, you will see that it is quite small,
meaning you can expect reliability. All this implemented by one of the Erlang
creators with 30 years experience in designing and implementing great
platforms.

I am just amazed by the potential.

------
jcr
The main "docs" page [1] and the previous HN discussion [2] are a bit more
useful than the install instructions linked to this submission. Also on the
"docs" page is a video from 2011, but I haven't watched it yet (still
downloading).

[1] <http://lfe.github.com/docs.html>

[2] <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=286288>

~~~
oubiwann
Yeah, the quick start is just intended to get folks going. The "Docs" page
definitely has a lot more useful stuff there!

